# YCB WIP



## Tclem (Nov 8, 2016)

Wife wanted to sleep for a while so Paxton and I decided to work on a knife that we have been fiddling with for a month or two. He has a plastic knife now and has taken an interest in knives. If I am turning, he hollers for me to "make a knife". Anyway I still
Have a ways to go on this one but here it is for now.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2016)

Love that shape. Really good job on the grind - clean smooth lines. You're like me it seems you prefer a longish handle. What kinda finish is the blade gonna get polished or something else?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Love that shape. Really good job on the grind - clean smooth lines. You're like me it seems you prefer a longish handle. What kinda finish is the blade gonna get polished or something else?


Thanks. The handle didn't come out like I planned but I like it. I'll polish up the blade a little but I like the darker dull look. Finish is tru oil. 1084 steel. Forgot how long it is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 8, 2016)

Leaps and bounds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice....real nice. I'll start the bidding of at $40...

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Tclem (Nov 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....real nice. I'll start the bidding of at $40...


Ok that's three times what I have in it. I'm doing good. JACK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....real nice. I'll start the bidding of at $40...




I will up it to $50.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2016)

$50.01

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2016)

@Tclem 
Tony, should I move this to the auction area?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 12, 2016)

$55.55


----------



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @Tclem
> Tony, should I move this to the auction area?


I'll have to check to see if the owner of it will allow that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> $55.55





Tclem said:


> I'll have to check to see if the owner of it will allow that.



I'm sure Rodney wouldn't mind....lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 10, 2016)

@Tclem you never did give me your paypal info!!!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Tclem you never did give me your paypal info!!!


@David Seaba private messaged a payment of $2,345.67.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Well I was wondering where it went!! Nice knife!!! David will take care of it for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 11, 2016)

It's even sweeter in person . I'm going to put in a display case. I wanted to make it an even 2,5000 But the Mississippian said nope.

Thank you again @Tclem

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------

